

Causes behind the Bitcoin Price Rally   - kiba
http://bitcoinweekly.com/articles/causes-behind-the-bitcoin-price-rally

======
adrianwaj
Just go into #bitcoin-otc or #bitcoin-pit and act like you want to buy A LOT
of coin on Mt Gox, and be a little blasé about it!

Perhaps the reverse is true for lowering the price!

